# Cafone



## Aloha

Cafone
Maleducato
Sfacciato

¿Sono considerate delle parolaccie?

Grazie!


----------



## birus

NO.
Sono sicuramente termini con significato negativo, ma assolutamente non parolacce.


----------



## irene.acler

Estoy de acuerdo con birus, no son palabrotas.


----------



## Aloha

Entonces, si te dicen eso, no te están faltando al respeto...pero digamos que tampoco será para darle las gracias... 

Es que veo que lo dicen en TV, así como otras palabras como: "inca..are", la cual creo que sí es una palabrota...¿verdad? (Ayer, vi el GF y los chicos lo decían muy tranquilamente. "Non farmi inca..are")

Muchas gracias a vosotros.


----------



## irene.acler

No, claro, para darle las gracias no!  
Bueno, "incazzare" tampoco creo que es una palabrota. Simplemente es un verbo más fuerte que otros.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

_Cafone_... ¿sería como _garrulo_ en castellano?
Leí hace unos años una novela de Ignazio Silone, Fontamara (se ve que muy popular y venerada en Italia, si bien a mí no me gustó...) donde la palabra _cafone_ era recurrente a lo largo del texto. Los protagonistas eran campesinos degli Abbruzzi.

Así, ¿cómo se traduciría?

Baci da Barcellona!


----------



## irene.acler

No, _cafone_ es como _paleto / cafre._

_Cafone_ en italiano puede significar también _campesino:_ creo que éste es el sentido de la palabra en la novela de Silone.


----------



## claudine2006

_Cafone_ es sinónimo de cateto. 
En Fontamara se usa la palabra _cafone_ para indicar a los campesinos.


----------



## chimabayaestasi

Caafone también significa paleto, yo no veo la diferencia entre cateto y paleto.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chimabayaestasi said:


> Caafone también significa paleto, yo no veo la diferencia entre cateto y paleto.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, Chimabayaestasi.


----------



## claudine2006

chimabayaestasi said:


> Cafone también significa paleto, yo no veo la diferencia entre cateto y paleto.


 


TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, Chimabayaestasi.


Estoy de acuerdo. Y hay mucho otros sinónimos:

http://www.wordreference.com/sinonimos/paleto


----------



## chimabayaestasi

claudine2006 said:


> Estoy de acuerdo. Y hay muchos otros sinónimos:


 
Los cuatro más usados son paleto, cateto, garrulo y palurdo, este último es el más despectivo, por la terminación en 'urdo', y curiosamente no viene en tu link.
Un gañán es un mozo de labranza, no tiene por qué ser paleto, aparte de que no ya se usa mucho.
En el lenguaje coloquial se dice estás hecho un gañán cuando alguien está desaseado o viste muy mal, con las ropas rotas o sucias, también se dice estás hecho un cristo/tarzán.


----------



## birus

Cafone deriva da "ca fune", ovvero "con la fune", sottinteso "intorno alla vita", al posto della cintura.
Questo starebbe ad indicare appunto un "campesino", che non veste "elegante" dal momento che lavora nei campi.
Per estensione poi cafone è divenato sinonimo di persona rozza e volgare.


----------



## flljob

Además de los sinónimos anotados, también existe _naco_, que es muy usada en México, y que implica tener muy mal gusto. Alguien vulgar y mal educado sería un _barbaján_ o un _macuarro_.


----------



## Aloha

Grazie birus...

Sono rimasta allucinata dall'etimologia di questa parola.


----------



## birus

> Sono rimasta allucinata dall'etimologia di questa parola.


Forse "allucinata" è un po' troppo.... vuoi dire stupita?
(false friend?)


----------



## irene.acler

En español el verbo "alucinar" significa exactamente eso. Por lo tanto sería "stupita", estoy de acuerdo contigo, birus.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

irene.acler said:


> En español el verbo "alucinar" significa exactamente eso. Por lo tanto sería "stupita", estoy de acuerdo contigo, birus.


 
Ya sé que este hilo es sobre la palabra cafone, pero viendo que ha salido el tema del verbo STUPIRE... ¿S_balordito s_ería sinónimo de stupito?

Ciao!


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, Traductora, son sinónimos.


----------



## birus

"son sinónimos" però sbalordito è un termine più "forte".
Mi posso stupire anche di piccole cose, che non sono così gravi da sbalordirmi!


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, claro. De hecho decir que son sinónimos no implica que sean perfectamente correspondentes!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Grazie, Napoli e Trento!


----------



## irene.acler

Ejej, de nada, Barcelona!


----------



## karunavera

Aloha said:


> Entonces, si te dicen eso, no te están faltando al respeto...pero digamos que tampoco será para darle las gracias...
> 
> Es que veo que lo dicen en TV, así como otras palabras como: "inca..are", la cual creo que sí es una palabrota...¿verdad? (Ayer, vi el GF y los chicos lo decían muy tranquilamente. "Non farmi inca..are")
> 
> Muchas gracias a vosotros.


Realmente si te dicen cafona te estan faltendo de respeto, aunque no de manera grosera. El termino tiene diferentes acepciones:
1)spreg., che, chi è rozzo e ignorante; maleducato, villano:
2)di comportamento, modo di vestire ecc., di cattivo gusto: _una cravatta cafona_
Aqui en Napoli lo decimos también a las personas que vienen de la provincia, a los "provincianos". Besos


----------



## Aloha

Cabe destacar que en el lenguaje coloquial se utiliza "alucinar", "alucinante", etc para algo que nos sorprende realmente. 

Desde luego, no oiremos al presidente del gobierno utilizar esta palabra, jjejejejej....pero, como ya he comentado, se utiliza comunmente en la jerga informal entre jóvenes y no tan jóvenes...para denominar algo que es impresionante.

Quizás mi fallo ha sido trasladarlo directamente al italiano "allucinare".
Para dar la idea (y si puede ayudar) creo que el equivalente en inglés sería: "amazing".

Gracias por tu comentario, birus.

Siempre de gran utilidad...


----------



## Silvia10975

Añado sólo una cosita. "È allucinante!" personalmente lo uso cuando hay algo que me sorprende y me extraña (en su sentido negativo), utilizado en manera coloquial. Usada mucho menos que su traducción literal española (que, por lo visto, suena más fuerte de su correspondiente español), también he oído "Sono rimasto allucinato".
¡Saludos!
Silvia


----------



## Aloha

Pero en español no se refiere expresamente a algo negativo. Puede ser tanto positivo como negativo:

- El nuevo Ferrrari del jefe es alucinante. (positivo).

- Es alucinante lo poco que te preocupas por tu salud. (negativo).


Besitos.


----------



## Silvia10975

Sí, eso quería decir, que en italiano su sentido es más negativo. Con los dos significados me quedaría con "Sbalordito". ¿Qué te parece?


----------

